

Show HN: Resume in OCaml - jlukecarlson
https://github.com/jLukeC/ocaml_resume/blob/master/resume.ml

======
jlukecarlson
I saw this post on hn:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9216299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9216299)
and thought it would be interesting to write something similar in OCaml

